# In Late Winter We Ate Pears & Libation: A Bitter Alchemy



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

British writer Lawrence Durrell was most known as a novelist. But, when it comes to evocative writing, it's his travelogues that mark him as great.

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

